# My "finished" Ht On A Budget LED, Elite, Polk Audio



## ssaudio (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my "finished" home theater in my apartment i've been putting together over the past few months. So far I think i'm in love :drink40: 

Shot of the rear surrounds and couches.


----------



## ssaudio (Dec 23, 2009)

Shot of the tv and equipment. Polk Audio R50 towers, DSW Micro Pro 4000 Sub (1k/w rms), Polk Center Channel, Samsung LED 7 series, PS3, XBOX 360, and last but not least, Pioneer Elite VSX-53TX

















TV Mount, extends and swivels


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks good. I think if you could raise those rear surrounds a little you would find that it would sound better. Looks like being that low could be blocking some sound. Very nice look though, clean and neat.:T


----------



## ssaudio (Dec 23, 2009)

I completely agree. I will work on that, and work on getting those wire hidden that go up to the tv.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

ssaudio said:


> Shot of the rear surrounds and couches.


Actually, those are side surrounds.

If you really want a "theater experience", you should look into getting a larger display.

Nice looking room though.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I bet your neighbors LOVE you!


----------



## ssaudio (Dec 23, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Actually, those are side surrounds.
> 
> If you really want a "theater experience", you should look into getting a larger display.
> 
> Nice looking room though.


I have a projector, Optoma HD65, thats in my bedroom though, the picture on the LED was just too good for the bedroom so I switched them around. And yes, once I get a bigger room, i'm going to use the 7.1 and put in rear surrounds..


----------



## ssaudio (Dec 23, 2009)

here's my bedroom set up with a temp soundbar until I get a surround sound setup in there. 

Equipment:
Optoma HD65 projector
Cheap soundbar
PS3 for bluray
120" Screen

I cannot utilize the entire width of the screen because of the size of the room. not enough distance.

on to the pics...










kungfu panda on bluray


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Regarding the flat panel setup, it looks nice. 

I don't know how picky you are about appearance, but to improve your sound quality, you should really bring those main speakers out from that wall a foot or two and slide that center speaker all the way up to the edge or just slightly over the edge of that center equipment stand. The right speaker also shouldn't be up against the right wall either, it would ideally be a couple feet inward.


----------



## ssaudio (Dec 23, 2009)

will do, thanks for the advice. Merry Christmas


----------



## plumbcrazy (Feb 22, 2010)

nice setup there man


----------



## thagerty (Apr 23, 2010)

How do you like the LED (which is still LCD, but with much nicer black levels and colour). I have a Samsung 61" LED DLP TV and love it.

Do you run your moves with 120hz/240hz on? I personally hate that setting on these newer tvs as it makes 24fps movies look like they are playing in fast forward...


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the veneer on those Polks. What model are those? I don't recognize them.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Toby Jack said:


> I love the veneer on those Polks. What model are those? I don't recognize them.


Toby,

I used to have a set of those, they are model R50's. Pretty good speaker for the price, especially since they are often discounted significantly. I have to agree, one of the better veneer finishes I think.


----------

